# 1 year old cat biting the neck of my new kitten?



## Smeaggie (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi

I hope you can help!

I have recently bought a female Sphynx kitten (Sophie) who is 12 weeks old. I bought her as company for my 1 year old male Sphynx (Smeagol), both have been neutered. I have had the new kitten for about a week now and for the first few days I kept them in seperate rooms. I have now started to introduce them to each other and they get on fine most of the time and have even slept curled up together in the same cat bed. However the older cat has started biting the kitten on the back of the neck almost puncturing the skin, he also once bit at her throat, I am not sure how far this could go, is it uncommon for one cat to kill another?

I have tried not to intervene unless it looks like the older cat will hurt the kitten as I have been told that they need to establish a pecking order and also because he is not always agressive towards her, he licks her a lot and they often touch noses but I am still frightened to leave them alone together for fear of what I might come back to, yet at the same time the main reason for buying the new kitten was to keep the older cat company while I'm at work. Is this behaviour normal and do you think that when the kitten is older and stronger it will be safe for them to be left alone together? At the moment he is about four times the size of the little one!


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

Welcome! 

It is almost like he is treating the kitten like it is his own, does he seem to be trying to carry the kitten when he bites it on the neck?


----------



## Smeaggie (Feb 26, 2005)

I don't think that he is trying to carry her but at the same time I'm not sure what he's trying to do as he doesn't seem to want to hurt her and a minute a go she was purring while he did it!

If he hears her miaow he miaows back at her and doesn't seem to rest until he knows she's okay also when I keep them him seperate rooms at night time they "Talk" to each other through the door. 

Sphynxs are strange little creatues most of the time but he has baffled me with this one. I can't tell whether he is being aggressive or not. so I can't decide whether it's safe to leave them alone.

Have you any suggestions?


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

I have noticed that when males are grooming another cat, they very often at some point bite the neck of the "groomee". Sometimes they get a little aggressive and the one being bitten will cry out, but I don't believe the bites are meant out of meaness.


----------



## limyer (Nov 19, 2004)

I would probably be like you an error on the side of safety. While the larger is probably not trying to hurt the younger cat, it is still a little worrisome. Whenever I would leave for the day I always kept the littles apart from the bigs. Since she is 12 weeks old I would give her another month or so of having her security when you are away (not to mention your peace of mind). Sounds like you are on the right track with him establishing a pecking order. I will agree with Spike about the grooming routine as I have seen a couple of large males groom the kittens like a lollipop Lick Lick CRUNCH, and bite the little necks! Good luck and congrats on your new addition!


----------

